# 2010 Rogue AWD light / CONTROLLER ASSY-TORQUE SPLIT?



## Hubby67 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, my wife has a 2010 Rogue with 58K miles on it. Recently she drove through a heavy rain storm on the NYS Thruway. After restating the car following a rest-stop break, the AWD light stayed on; otherwise the car acted and drove normally. After my regular mechanic of 28 years (who I trust) was unable to access an error code, I was forced to bring the car into a Nissan dealership. After $200 of diagnostic time, pulling code C1204, which I was told they couldn't reset, (4WD solenoid) testing the solenoid and circuit from the control unit and all reads were within spec, I was told per their "flowchart," the transfer case assembly controller unit would need to be replaced. Price is $902 for the part, $100 for labor. :wtf: 
My apologies for the long backstory, here is my question. I purchased a control unit off Ebay from a parted 2013 Rogue with 30K miles on it, for $62. The way I understand it, the module should only have to reprogrammed (firmware flashed) then installed. I verified with the dealer, that if I brought in the part, they would install it, just couldn't obviously give a warranty. As I am quite aware that dealerships count on their service departments generating revenue, I just hoping to get some feedback / thoughts for any gotchyas I should watch for or anthing I possibly missed.

Thank you in advance, 

Ed


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am using the laptop keyboard that is simply not designed for anybody who can actually type. I am about to give it away or take some sick pleasure out of heaving it over a cliff. That out of the way. Its a shame you are having problems related to the transfer case. If it wasn<t for that code, I would have guessed an abs sensor was bad. Is the awd light flashing or amber in colour?

You may find this to be of interest
Transfercase removal / AWD light is ON / C1204 C1210 codes - G35Driver


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Another reason I prefer the X trail to the Rogue is that you can select your awd setting in auto or lock and you can turn it off.


----------



## Hubby67 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you for the response; the AWD light is on solid and amber.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well at least you know the warning light works. Sadly, transfer case problems in Nissan awd vehicles is not unheard of. Hopefully, it doesnt cost you a fortune. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

